# anyone know of smoke detectors in colors



## BostonSparky (Jan 12, 2012)

Voyager said:


> I am ready to do the trim work on a new home. The owner saw my white smoke detectors and the wife went crazy. She wants "off-white" or almond. The plugs and switches will be almond.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.


What color are the ceilings??


----------



## Voyager (Mar 4, 2010)

The ceilings are a light yellowish tan. The owner's money is green.


----------



## Wireless (Jan 22, 2007)

http://dornob.com/shoo-fly-designer-smoke-alarms-keep-you-safe-in-style/#axzz2YO0BKpCg


----------



## Wireless (Jan 22, 2007)

http://www.buildingtechnologies.sie...cations/pages/aspirating-smoke-detection.aspx


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

I've seen some smoke colored ones:laughing:


----------



## Voyager (Mar 4, 2010)

Semi-Ret Electrician said:


> I've seen some smoke colored ones:laughing:


I'm not sure, but I believe the scent might displease such a discriminating owner. Thanks anyway.:thumbup:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Voyager said:


> I am ready to do the trim work on a new home. The owner saw my white smoke detectors and the wife went crazy. She wants "off-white" or almond. The plugs and switches will be almond.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Let her know that they will be that color in about 5 years, like it or not.


----------

